# NAVIGATION LIGHTS



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a few questions:

1.) How many of you have your a separate switch for your bow lights and stern lights. I hear you MUST have the ability to turn your bow lights OFF while at rest but keep your stern on. I know a few people who are not set up this way.

2.) Also, I'm still debating shark eye bow lights vs pop up lights. Pros/cons? I've been infatuated with the Livorsi shark eye lights. They are smaller than the standard sharkeyes and are LED. Anyone got a good connection on getting them cheaper than $130? Also, anyone found any other decent LED shark eye? I'm kinda concerned that the longer 7" ones will not fit the hull contour of my boat all too well.

Thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've forgotten...you going to build a center console? :-?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have separate switches and you are supposed to turn off you nav lights (red/green) when anchored. I didn't use sharkeye's but did go with LED's and I'm happy so far. I mounted mine to the sides of my tiller console.

here are the ones I chose
http://www.attwoodmarine.com/store/product/led-vertical-sidelights


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> I have a few questions:
> 
> 1.) How many of you have your a separate switch for your bow lights and stern lights. I hear you MUST have the ability to turn your bow lights OFF while at rest but keep your stern on. I know a few people who are not set up this way.
> 
> ...



rule's pretty simple - "under way" - you need to show navigation lights,during times of reduced visibility

anchored - you must show an all around white light

"underway" means ,not anchored - if you're drifting,you're underway...


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> I've forgotten...you going to build a center console?  :-?


I WAS at one point of time but I'm now kinda against it. The cockpits really narrow. I mean I KNEW it was...but seeing makes me not want to build a perminate center console.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.boatsafe.com/nauticalknowhow/sidelights.htm


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Thats an excellent link it answers alot of questions for me.


Thanks topnative2


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

A LOT of small boats are in violation of two of those rules. Fortunatly most small boat will not be in INTERNATIONAL WATERS unless a few folk try to make it across to the Bahamas. I'm refering to the placement of lights below the rub rail. The OTHER violation is the fact that your white stern light is supposed to be 3 feet above your bow lights. I know a lot of boats that ain't set up that way...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Point of info. international waters for nav rules start as soon as you past the jetty of an inlet going to sea


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I thought it was 3 miles out, hence the reason you can't gamble?


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

beyond 3 nm is federal waters,inside the 3nm line is state waters...


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

International navigational rules, as per enforced by the USCG, do indeed start at the high seas.  Top is correct on this, and the demarcation of federal waters has no bearing on this(federal waters are 3 nautical miles on the Atlantic side of Florida, but 9 miles out on the Gulf side).  As soon as you leave "Inland waters", international navigation rules apply.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

- [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

When you look on a chart and see colreg demarcation line that is where it starts.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Soooooo then shark eyes on a micro are a no no if i ever want to run the beach for.....fish...


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

Beside all the laws and rules, think about it as your safety. If your going to have your nav lights on, it's so that other people could see you. 
For those who have run boats at night know that those lights are difficult to see, why make it harder by installing them down low.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

It's kind of like illegal tint on your SUV. How far are you gonna go? Likely, not far. We micro guys aren't supposed to be out at night on the high seas.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

X2---It is all about visiblity--I would rather look like a xmas tree than get hit by some drunk in a go fast
Geezzzzzzzzz!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey oysterbreath, I have a 8 ft flivver boat and was going to put on the shark eyes nav lights. You said they are a no no?  
What can i use...and thanks, I was going to cut the holes tomorrow.

muddminnow


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm not sure im qualified to give you a technical answer.however im sure youll never take it into international waters so you should be ok. If that boat were mine i would put dual light deck mounted unit on it though. Build up a little raised area at the front middle part of the deck to get the light above shear....


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Muddminnow -No nav lights, because that boat is not supposed to have a battery. 

Oyster- definatley go with the livorsi's


To clear things up (or make it worse). You dont have to have 2 switches. Just one 3 way rocker, and a little 12v know how..

I would take a gamble and say that 60percent of brand new boats, from large companys (whaler, proline, etc), are in violation of coast guard navigation light laws, but it doesnt really get much attention..


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I was thinking of putting a trolling motor on it...WHERE    I haven't a clue but I'm going to flats fish with it...I THINK.... or I'm going to try. I was thinking of the portable nav lights that I can clamp them on with something like a "c" clamp.  Those are battery powered. Here's a photo with lights


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Mudminnow, have you thought about just using clamp on lights when you need them. Cutrunner has a good point. Cutrunner, i like the threeway idea for nav. Lights. Turnsout i might end up buying individual switches instead of a full distribution panel anyway so that couldork out for me. Thanks


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, That's what I was talking about. The clamp on type.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I decided I'm going to go with pop-up lights for sure. I really wanted a clean deck but I think pop up lights won't clutter the deck too much. Besides, I know eventually I'm gonna put a trolling motor on the deck so it wont cause as much clutter as that. I still DEMAND LED though. So far my options given the LED requirement are limited. 

There is the ever expensive Livorsi pop up LED light:

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/74203-popup-led-nav-light.html










The older style Accons which are a bit cheaper









And the newer Accons that are pretty much a livorsi knock off (and even more expensive)










An alternative I've thought about is to use cluster bulb in one of the incadecent units. The unit I have in mind has a much small profile than the LED from the factory units.









http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=34905&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&storeId=11151&storeNum=50523&subdeptNum=50573&classNum=50579#.T-JqN-LeWPI

Put that, into this:









Anyway, that's just an idea. If anyone knows where to get a good deal on LED pop ups, PLEASE let me know!I'm hoping to spend a lil less than a Franklin! Thanks


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Those are hot and sexy!!! I like the pop up ones. I just purchased some clamp ons for my flivver boat.


----------

